# Apple wine on the cheap



## ceeaton (Dec 9, 2016)

Since I have a limited budget this Fall/Winter, I've been spending most of my wine making time racking wine and occasionally bottling a batch. Needed some excitement, but on a limited budget. So started searching around and noticed a book by my bedside that my kids bought me for my birthday back in October, _The Joy of Homewinemaking_ by Terry Garey, about a 20 year old book on general winemaking. Found an apple recipe that could be converted to use concentrate, and this is what I came up with, did bump up the raw ingredients to limit the sugar addition:

11 x 12 oz Frozen Apple concentrate
1 x 128 oz Giant brand Apple juice
2L boiled water + 1 TBS Bentonite
28 oz Sugar (mixed in 16 oz pre-boiled water)
1 TBS Pectic Enzyme
SG 1.082 @ 80*F (1.0847 adjusted) so around 12% ABV potential
About 3.5 gallons must at this point (aiming to fill a 3 gallon carboy when I rack)

Total cost to this point: $18.89 (frozen concentrate) + 2.99 (juice) + 1.99 yeast = $23.87 (I had the bentonite and the pectic enzyme, so I didn't count, guess you could throw in a buck for giggles).

The ultimate goal is an apple wine that I can backsweeten for my wife and I to give to folks who just need that sweet wine fix, since we are both going to the dry side of things, as far as wine goes.

Plan on using 71B-1122 yeast, which I'll pitch sometime tomorrow morning. Did purchase some Malic Acid (I only usually use Tartaric) to adjust and will take reading tomorrow a.m.. I think I can aim high on the acid since I do plan on backsweetening to around 1.008 or higher upon completion.

Image of must looks pretty brown, that was because some of the frozen juice concentrate was the Giant brand from China. Guess all that added lead and heavy metals darken it up a bit.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 9, 2016)

Great plan and excellent strategy of diverting those friends and family members to the cheap stuff.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 9, 2016)

Okay, I just reviewed my recipe and noticed I forgot adding any tannins. I went to look for my generic bottle of "Wine Tannin" and must have tossed it. Can anything else be used? I have some Tannin Complex but I'm concerned I'll get some oak character from that. I've heard people using tea leaves? Just not sure I can run North tomorrow (wifey works) and get to the LHBS for some generic tannins.


----------



## stickman (Dec 9, 2016)

Apples do have some tannin, but if you think you need a bit more I would just use the tannin complex. You probably already know this, but don't add sulfite to brown juice, just get it fermenting.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 9, 2016)

stickman said:


> Apples do have some tannin, but if you think you need a bit more I would just use the tannin complex. You probably already know this, but don't add sulfite to brown juice, just get it fermenting.



I did know that, from reading on this site (about the sulfite to brown juice thing)! So if you think the tannin complex won't impart any oak, I'll just use that and not get in a complex about getting any extra tannins in there. I did consider ordering some Opti-white for the browniness, but I know that the brown appearance will die down after fermentation. Plus, it's free wine, if they don't like it they can get their free wine somewhere else!


----------



## Mismost (Dec 10, 2016)

you could brew up a strong tea for the tannins...or use the oak...this going to finish out as nice white, they oak Chardonnay! I think the 'brown juice" is just you looking through more apple juice than you have ever seen in one spot before...is a normal glassful that brown?!

I have made a couple of similar batches, never backsweetened,...finishes drier than a popcorn fart...nasty dry, actually kinda foul tasting. But give it a year and it turns into a very pleasant white wine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 10, 2016)

Craig, I have made a lot of Apple Wine from both from real apples, and other batches fron juice or cider. One of the juice batches seemed a little "weak" to us. So we made it a Spiced Apple Wine. Huge hit! Added cinnamon sticks, ginger, & a little clove. Totally covered the weakness. Note I'm NOT suggesting your wine will be weak. Roy


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

stickman said:


> Apples do have some tannin, but if you think you need a bit more I would just use the tannin complex. You probably already know this, but don't add sulfite to brown juice, just get it fermenting.



I'll bite, what is the issue with sulfite and brown juice?
What is "brown juice" anyway?


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 10, 2016)

Mismost said:


> you could brew up a strong tea for the tannins...or use the oak...this going to finish out as nice white, they oak Chardonnay!


I like the tea idea, just have never tried it. Guess if I'm gonna try something new might as well do it on a $30 batch of wine.


FTC Wines said:


> Craig, I have made a lot of Apple Wine from both from real apples, and other batches fron juice or cider. One of the juice batches seemed a little "weak" to us. So we made it a Spiced Apple Wine. Huge hit! Added cinnamon sticks, ginger, & a little clove. Totally covered the weakness. Note I'm NOT suggesting your wine will be weak. Roy



Was thinking of some cinnamon, but maybe make a mulled wine in a soon to come batch (January, when I get really bored watching the kids shovel the driveway). I think the body of the wine will be sufficient since I used less than a gallon of water (more like 1/2 gallon), but was considering adding some bananas since I've done that before and liked the results. Just need to get off my duff and get a shower and go buy some bananas, and milk, and cereal, and ...

Thanks for all the suggestions, they are much appreciated!

Edit:

Just measured the pH and TA (3.64 and 5.6 g/L) and before stirring it up the juice was clear to the bottom. Good ol' pectic enzyme doing its duty.

So I don't think it would hurt for the pH to come down or the TA to go up, what should I aim for TA wise (and where the pH falls it falls)? I was planning on using Malic acid since it seems to be the choice for most when it comes to fermenting apple products. Whatever my goal for TA ends up being, I plan on adding enough acid to get 1/2 way, as in the past that usually comes closer to my goal than halfway.


----------



## stickman (Dec 10, 2016)

Stressbaby said:


> I'll bite, what is the issue with sulfite and brown juice?
> What is "brown juice" anyway?



Here is a good previous thread.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51661


----------



## salcoco (Dec 10, 2016)

i would use some raisins for tannin and malic acid for adjustment of TA.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 10, 2016)

Added 10 grams Malic acid (FermCalc suggested 19g+ to take the TA to 7.0) and 2 ounces of raisins. Sprinkled (there is a first time for everything) my 71B-1122 yeast since I ran out of Go Ferm and forgot to reorder. Temperature is about 68*F. Plan on adding 1/2 my calculated addition of Fermaid O tomorrow if there are any signs of life.

Remeasured SG at 1.088 @ 68*F, bit higher than yesterday...


----------



## NorCal (Dec 10, 2016)

I enjoy posts from people that have it. Sir, you got it.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 10, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> Added 10 grams Malic acid (FermCalc suggested 19g+ to take the TA to 7.0) and 2 ounces of raisins. Sprinkled (there is a first time for everything) my 71B-1122 yeast since I ran out of Go Ferm and forgot to reorder. Temperature is about 68*F. Plan on adding 1/2 my calculated addition of Fermaid O tomorrow if there are any signs of life.
> 
> Remeasured SG at 1.088 @ 68*F, bit higher than yesterday...



So where'd your pH end up after the malic addition to raise the TA?


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 11, 2016)

I am always the contrarian -:: so take what I say with a pinch or two of sodium chloride - Apple juice for drinking tends to be more acidic than the apple juice you want for cider (and perhaps for wine). In order for the juice to taste "fresh" the TA will be fairly high but such heights (I think) for wine may be too high. I don't know that you want the TA to be much higher than about 6.5g/l (.065 %) - and malic is a strong acid (pH wise). You may be fine... but you may need to watch how tart your wine will be.

You may also want to see if you can bring the temperature a little lower. Jolicoeur - one of the giants of cider making(IMO) recommends far lower temperatures when working with apples than most people consider (He talks about leaving the fermenter outdoors during the late fall and winter and if it freezes no big deal - it will thaw and the fermentation will continue)...


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 11, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> I am always the contrarian -:: so take what I say with a pinch or two of sodium chloride - Apple juice for drinking tends to be more acidic than the apple juice you want for cider (and perhaps for wine). In order for the juice to taste "fresh" the TA will be fairly high but such heights (I think) for wine may be too high. I don't know that you want the TA to be much higher than about 6.5g/l (.065 %) - and malic is a strong acid (pH wise). You may be fine... but you may need to watch how tart your wine will be.
> 
> You may also want to see if you can bring the temperature a little lower. Jolicoeur - one of the giants of cider making(IMO) recommends far lower temperatures when working with apples than most people consider (He talks about leaving the fermenter outdoors during the late fall and winter and if it freezes no big deal - it will thaw and the fermentation will continue)...



Plan on bringing the ferment down to the basement which is at 59*F today (at floor level), just wanted the higher temperature to get things going. I only used 1/2 of my "allotted" acid addition, figuring I can add some later if needed. Anytime I add the recommended amount I always seem to overshoot what I wanted (for example my pH adjustment on my PN grapes this Spring).

@Johnd - plan on checking pH and TA tonight after I degas a sample since fermentation is rockin' and rolling now. Didn't want to do it until it sat for 12 or so hours, and didn't want to hold up pitching the yeast and getting things going. Also used the excuse that I couldn't get to it or I would have missed the Eagles losing another game, can't do that or my weekend wouldn't feel quite complete. We are having cheesesteaks for dinner, so I guess that could have been used to substitute for listening to the loss. But seeing the disappointment on my 11 yr old Son's face is priceless, he doesn't see the games as entertainment, he lives and dies by the end result of the Eagles games.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 11, 2016)

NorCal said:


> I enjoy posts from people that have it. Sir, you got it.



I am not sure what I've got but I can tell you my wife thinks I'm full of whatever that is!


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 11, 2016)

Johnd said:


> So where'd your pH end up after the malic addition to raise the TA?



Okay, take these measurements with a grain of salt, because I can't figure one of them out. Maybe too much beer in the loop. Got a sample, degassed the best I could. pH is now 3.55, so it did go down with the 10g malic acid addition, so that makes sense. Now the TA is another matter, I got 8.2 g/L, checked it again. Fermcalc sez that it should have ended up around 6.4 g/L (using Malic, not tartaric, 5.6 g/L starting point, 3.5 gallons of liquid). Don't think my chemicals dramatically changed in two days, so all I can attribute that to is I'm in active fermentation, and it must not be a good time to check my TA, so I'll check it when all the fermentation hoopla is finished. But it did go up! Once again, back sweetening is my friend if the measurement is accurate.

Oh, added 4g Fermaid O, rehydrated in some boiled water. I assume it is 4g, maybe my two digital scales are off. Should have kept that balance beam scale I used to have. Also have moved the bucket to the basement so I can hear the music of the blurp while I browse the threads on this forum. 58.5*F down here right now. If it slows up too much, I'll move it back upstairs. Supposed to be cold this week so the back door kitchen temperature will be in the low 60's, since I like torturing my family with a lack of heat...can't spoil those aging wines now, can we?

Edit: added an image of my airlocks' new hairdo -- guess it's bubbling frequently enough (have starsan in airlock)


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 12, 2016)

SG 1.074 @ 64*F (ambient room temperature is 58.8*F). Some bloated raisins floating here and there, otherwise a pretty mellow ferment. I could smell some raisin and apple when I removed the bucket lid, but otherwise very little smell out of this batch so far. If you get at the right angle you can see pin prick bubbles hitting the surface of the copper colored wine, reminding me of a liquid just about to come to a light boil. Seems active enough I'll leave it in the cooler basement for now, may take it up as it reaches terminal gravity to make sure it finishes dry.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Dec 12, 2016)

stickman said:


> Apples do have some tannin, but if you think you need a bit more I would just use the tannin complex. You probably already know this, but don't add sulfite to brown juice, just get it fermenting.



Could somebody please enlighten me about sulfites & brown juice?


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 12, 2016)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Could somebody please enlighten me about sulfites & brown juice?



Post number 10 on this thread has a link to a thread with a detailed explanation. Here it is again:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51661

Look at post number 12 on that thread for a more detailed explanation.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 13, 2016)

This evening the SG checked out at 1.060 @ 64*F, so added my second half of the Fermaid O (4 grams more). Starting to notice some normal fermentation smells, nothing out of the ordinary and not super strong. Actually moving along faster at this temperature than I thought it would, so I plan on keeping it down here in the dungeon for the duration.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 15, 2016)

Missed a day, so I decided to check it just now. SG 1.022 @ 60*F, ambient room temp is 57.2*F. It's still going, surface bubbling when seen at an angle with the room lamp reminds me of the superbowl at kickoff, lot's of pin prick bubbles that would represent individual camera flashes.

Will hold off moving it to a warmer area unless it slows down for a few days, kinda liking this slow ferment (as long as it keeps moving the SG dial downward).


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd leave the acid alone if you are thinking a wine for the not dry crowd. It will let you use less sugar to back sweeten. At 3.64 I think you are safe.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 17, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> I'd leave the acid alone if you are thinking a wine for the not dry crowd. It will let you use less sugar to back sweeten. At 3.64 I think you are safe.



Too late, already added 10g Malic acid (see earlier posts) and pH measured at 3.55, but fermentation was already starting, so not sure how accurate the measurements are at that point. Will measure again after fermentation by degassing a sample (need to verify my TA numbers too).

Checked today, temperature down to just below 60*F, specific gravity at 1.010, room temperature 56.8*F. Still chugging along nicely, no off smells (actually hardly any smell at all).


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 20, 2016)

Noticed this morning that the apple wine bucket had slowed down to a blurp about every 30 seconds, so I figured I had best take a look and check the SG tonight. Rut row, I knew I was in trouble when I opened the top and could see a raisin resting comfortably on the bottom of the fermenter. Guess that nice cool temperature helps the yeast settle out pretty quickly. There still is some activity, but as you can see from my out of focus hydrometer image, not too much in the way to block seeing through that cylinder. Oh well, it still producing CO2 and pretty darn cool (56.7*F), so moved it upstairs and will rack when it settles for a bit. SG at 0.998.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay. It settled a bit (just joking, planned on racking the other night and fell asleep on the couch). I racked it tonight and it filled a three gallon carboy perfectly. No waste. SG was 0.996, and a real nice apple aroma, very clean for so young. Chilled the contents of the test cylinder and it really is pretty good dry, still obviously has a CO2 edge and some other interesting flavors, like most really young wines do, but I can tell this will be a keeper. Unfortunately it was made to be a given away wine, and I promised to back sweeten for our sweeter wine friends. Guess I'll whip up another batch, probably during the first snowstorm in January or February, when I'm stuck inside and need some entertainment.


----------



## Mismost (Dec 22, 2016)

yeah, you're gonna wanna make some more. Get some time on it and it makes a very nice white wine...mine never has much in the way of apple taste...more like a Sav Blanc


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 23, 2016)

Mismost said:


> yeah, you're gonna wanna make some more. Get some time on it and it makes a very nice white wine...mine never has much in the way of apple taste...more like a Sav Blanc



Surprisingly, this has more apple taste than previous batches, though I think that one was a concentrate or cheap kit...at work, physically awake, just not mentally. I'm thinking that the back sweetening and some age will bring out the apple even more. I'll have to slowly move up the SG scale when I back sweeten so I can taste test different sweetness levels on my way to "tooth decay city" sweetness.

I could see my first paycheck in January allocating $30 for my next cheap wine project. Helps keep my mind off of all my young red wine hiding in various parts of the basement. I'd like a case of most to make it to two years, three would be even better. I have a bunch in the carboys that are over a year or approaching that, I think that is my best way to keep them around longer. I've proclaimed a new carboy tipping ban in the basement. Can only use an approved wine thief for samples, which is located up the stairs, which means most wines in carboys are safe most nights, which is when my tipping habit manifests itself the most.


----------



## Arne (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a bunch in the carboys that are over a year or approaching that, I think that is my best way to keep them around longer. I've proclaimed a new carboy tipping ban in the basement. Can only use an approved wine thief for samples, which is located up the stairs, which means most wines in carboys are safe most nights, which is when my tipping habit manifests itself the most.[/QUOTE]

Called wine gremlins. They run around, stealing wine, laughing, talking and partying. One of these days I'm gonna figure out how to trap them and get them out of the basement. Hasn't worked so far, good luck with yours. Arne.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 1, 2017)

Checked the SG today, 0.996, has been that way for a while. So I racked it and added Kmeta. Took a sample, degassed and got a pH of 3.92 and a TA of 5.7 g/L (pH was 3.55 last test, but I didn't degas the sample very well). Haven't had to fine tune my pH meter for quite some time and measures 4.01-4.02 in 4.01 test solution. Did the 71B-1112 really remove that much malic? Yikes. Will retest tomorrow before I drink a beer and after I change my solutions. I know time is on my side but was hoping for no further acid adjustments. Just can't see leaving the pH up that high, I'd have to maintain a SO2 level higher than I'd like.


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 1, 2017)

Gotta say I've learned a few things from this thread, I've always had apple juice oxidize when grinding and pressing and always thought it was the nature of the beast. Next year I'm going to have try it without sulfite and see if it doesn't come out with a lighter color. Dale


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 1, 2017)

knifemaker said:


> Gotta say I've learned a few things from this thread, I've always had apple juice oxidize when grinding and pressing and always thought it was the nature of the beast. Next year I'm going to have try it without sulfite and see if it doesn't come out with a lighter color. Dale



Actually, this second picture is closer to the real color, the flash in the first one made it look darker. The reason I used the flash image was that the non-flash image is low enough light that my vintage camera (2002?) does not fill out all of it's pixels with my old style CCD.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 1, 2017)

Clears nice doesn't it?


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 2, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Clears nice doesn't it?



Have no complaints there, for sure. Nice apple aroma at this point, my wife walked into the other side of the kitchen and could smell it immediately, then as she got closer she got a wiff of the Kmeta I had just rinsed down the sink, she exited the kitchen for the basement quickly, good wife repellent.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 2, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Have no complaints there, for sure. Nice apple aroma at this point, my wife walked into the other side of the kitchen and could smell it immediately, then as she got closer she got a wiff of the Kmeta I had just rinsed down the sink, she exited the kitchen for the basement quickly, good wife repellent.



bet you could still hear her though!!


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 2, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Have no complaints there, for sure. Nice apple aroma at this point, my wife walked into the other side of the kitchen and could smell it immediately, then as she got closer she got a wiff of the Kmeta I had just rinsed down the sink, she exited the kitchen for the basement quickly, good wife repellent.



My wife reacts the same way when I'm brewing, She can't stand the smell of boiling wort and hops, I think it's heavenly! Dale.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 2, 2017)

knifemaker said:


> My wife reacts the same way when I'm brewing, She can't stand the smell of boiling wort and hops, I think it's heavenly! Dale.



I just did my first batch of beer today since last February, she was at work...I will admit I always boil outside, I used to do it inside but it took a while for the "organic" aromas to die down (like several days).

My kids are still off from school, so I went in and was describing the aroma of the Apollo hops I was using for bittering verses the Willamette I was using for flavor/aroma to my 18 yr old. He didn't quite understand my excitement, if you know what I mean.


----------



## PhilDarby (Jan 2, 2017)

@ceeaton ive previously used one teabag per gallon to add tannin to wine, leaving it for about 3 to 5 days only, before taking back out.

Also, don't forget a whole industry is based around fermented apple and in recent years its ability to blend, well, usually at around 20 to 33 % of other fruits, for a straight, simple blend, less, in a complexed blend, of multiple other fruits.

The mean being around 25 %


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 17, 2017)

Now that I can test my NaOH, I retested the apple wine. pH 4.01 solution was 4.02, pH 7.01 solution was 6.99, newly purchased pH 3.0 solution was 3.0. So all is good there. Tested the apple wine and got a pH 3.98 and TA 5.7 g/L. Guess it's time to toss in a small amount of malic acid (small, really small). The flavor is okay but I don't want to have to pump the SO2 levels up really high if I can help it, so will do little micro adjustments (gram at a time) let sit for a day and taste test (it's a tough job but someone has to do it). I'll probably be down a gallon by the time all this tasting and adjusting gets done. Still clear as a bell, maybe even clearer than before. Nice aroma too, you can tell there are some apples in that there wine.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 17, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Now that I can test my NaOH, I retested the apple wine. pH 4.01 solution was 4.02, pH 7.01 solution was 6.99, newly purchased pH 3.0 solution was 3.0. So all is good there. Tested the apple wine and got a pH 3.98 and TA 5.7 g/L. Guess it's time to toss in a small amount of malic acid (small, really small). The flavor is okay but I don't want to have to pump the SO2 levels up really high if I can help it, so will do little micro adjustments (gram at a time) let sit for a day and taste test (it's a tough job but someone has to do it). I'll probably be down a gallon by the time all this tasting and adjusting gets done. Still clear as a bell, maybe even clearer than before. Nice aroma too, you can tell there are some apples in that there wine.



Never done apple, so I'm not being critical, only inquisitive, why use malic instead of tartaric? Shouldn't there be plenty malic from the apples?


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 17, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Never done apple, so I'm not being critical, only inquisitive, why use malic instead of tartaric? Shouldn't there be plenty malic from the apples?



I've got both tartaric and malic on hand, just seems like the apple wine lobby uses malic for the most part, so I'm just blending into the crowd (with my glass of wine or beer hidden up my sleeve).


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 19, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Never done apple, so I'm not being critical, only inquisitive, why use malic instead of tartaric? Shouldn't there be plenty malic from the apples?



I may be remembering incorrectly but it was my understanding that it's best to add the same type of acid as primary acid in the fruit you are using. So if Malic is the primary acid in apples then you should normally add malic to it if an increase in acidity is needed. Someone correct me if that's wrong.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 9, 2017)

Had added some malic acid a while back (in January), so I tested the apple wine today. Light dusting of yeast and stuff on the bottom of the carboy (very light). Checked the TA, up to 6.35 g/L. pH 3.98 (arg and double arg). Must be something in this wine that is buffering my acid additions. I added 1/2 the malic that would take it to a TA of 7.0 from 5.7 g/L, you'd think the pH would come down at least a little! Guess I'll rack onto some more malic and see what happens, just won't wait 3 or 4 weeks to retest it. At this point I think I need to add some more Kmeta since the pH is so high (and my last addition was 2 months ago). Aroma is wonderful, flavor is good (and now I've got to top off that carboy a little more). Maybe I'll add my sorbate at this point since I did plan on back sweetening it. But since my wife has started a new job the demands for wine have fallen considerably (I told her NOT to share that we make wine quite yet). Maybe I can leave this one a little drier than I originally planned...so I can drink more (Moo-hahaha (my best evil laugh)).


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 10, 2017)

Argh, argh, aaargh. Checked pH this morning and still 3.98. I think I have enough Kmeta, got a slight whiff when I removed the bung and airlock. Maybe I'll try some acid blend?


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 18, 2017)

How time flies. I noticed this one behind a few other carboys tonight. I think it is a week or so overdue for some Kmeta and a racking, though very few lees on the bottom, which is good. Tasted with my wife today, though she's not a real apple fan she nodded her head in approval and wondered when we'd back sweeten so she could give it to her friends at work, which was the original idea for this one. 

Will move it to the top of the list and rack tomorrow and do back sweetening tests since it had Sorbate added in April (hopefully stable by now). Trying to free up some carboys for other projects.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 12, 2017)

Boy, I'm getting really lazy when it comes to wine making. Guess the extra aging won't hurt too much, just can't drink any wine unless I tip the carboy.

Had to take my two T1D's to appointments yesterday, so took the whole day off. After the appointments racked this wine, added some Kmeta and back sweetened to 1.005. Had planned on going higher but I think my original target of 1.008 might be a tad too high. Plan on bottling later in the week or this weekend. I always like to let a SG adjustment sit for a few days before re-tasting and bottling. Aroma was still good and the swig I got tasted even better. AIO racking didn't produce much CO2 so I think its ready to bottle.


----------



## geek (Dec 16, 2017)

How did it turn out Craig after back sweetening?


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 16, 2017)

geek said:


> How did it turn out Craig after back sweetening?


Actually tastes pretty good for an "on the cheap" wine. If I can eek out some time today, I'll bottle it (need carboy space). Tomorrow is out since I'm making my first batch of beer since late last Spring. I'd like to take some up to my older Brother's place in two weeks as I know my Sister and one of my SIL's would really enjoy it, might even gift them both a bottle or two (normally the kids exchange gifts, adults drink adult beverages and catch up on life)!


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Dec 23, 2017)

This has been a fabulous string of posts to read! This recipe was my gateway recipe for home winemaking. I make at least 3 gallons of it a year, with various twists. Typically a dry white (like Sauvignon Blanc) - have back sweetened when gifting it as you mention ceeaton (also changed to Premier Cuvee yeast instead of Champaign). Oaking adds a nice flavor. Had not considered MLF. 

Just started a new batch last week using sugar water that was leftover from making candied orange peels for holiday gifts. The sugar water was very, very (very) orangey. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 21, 2018)

I finally bottled this today. Had a glass left over, cooled it down for my wife to taste (this wine was made for her to give to her bestest friends). She was studying on the computer (anatomy class, I think), and wouldn't give the glass back after her taste. I said I didn't want to ruin her study time and she suggested it might just make her study time better. Writing this post I just heard the vacuvin upstairs, so I think she just hit the leftover bottle again, so much for studying! My final gravity was almost 1.007, apple flavor comes out nicely.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 16, 2018)

Update: My wife is hitting this about as often as she drinks a bottle of her Cranberry Chianti. She was not normally (I thought) an apple wine fan, but she likes this one (can't say I know her all that well, we've only been together for 25 years, maybe at 40 or so I'll be able to read her mind). She's given a few bottles away and received rave reviews (I know, free wine is the best kind), but gets funny looks when she says the main ingredient is apple juice concentrate. So for an on the cheap wine I'd say it's time to do it again!


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sometimes it's best not to tell folks what's in what they are eating OR drinking. If they want to know what's in it just tell them Apple Juice. Just as so many meat markets etc don't advertise that turkey you bought as having been previously frozen before they thawed several thousand of them out to sell at Thanksgiving time. In this case it really doesn't matter - It's Real Apple Juice from concentrate.


----------



## geek (Mar 19, 2018)

I think I have to make an apple wine this year.... [emoji848]


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 19, 2018)

geek said:


> I think I have to make an apple wine this year.... [emoji848]


It's cheap, it's easy, it'll be ready by Christmas!


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 19, 2018)

ONE thing NOT to forget of course - Apple juice (From any source) needs to be hit hard and early with pectic enzyme unless you want to try your patience waiting for it to clear.


----------



## geek (Mar 19, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> It's cheap, it's easy, it'll be ready by Christmas!



Not if I start it when apples become available in summer and I buy apple cider, then December may be too close for the wine to mature.


----------

